# Option to add in Power stabilizing jacks



## veronica.charles@hotmail. (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello!  We are in a purchase phase of our first camper and the option for power stabilizing jacks can be added for a fee but i dont know how great or not so great they are.  The salesman actually said he wasnt too keen on them but I dont know why.  Its a "lite" model so all i can think of is that they are slow maybe with hydraulics?  
Would anyone have an opinion on these or when they would actually not be helpful ?
THanks in advance !
Veronica


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2020)

veronica.charles@hotmail. said:


> Hello!  We are in a purchase phase of our first camper and the option for power stabilizing jacks can be added for a fee but i dont know how great or not so great they are.  The salesman actually said he wasnt too keen on them but I dont know why.  Its a "lite" model so all i can think of is that they are slow maybe with hydraulics?
> Would anyone have an opinion on these or when they would actually not be helpful ?
> THanks in advance !
> Veronica


I assume this is a travel trailer .  If so just get a cordless power wrench with correct socket and only takes a few minutes to stabllize.  Power leveling system is different and worth extra on larger rvs IMO


----------

